# New Trick for HR10-250



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

I have the 6.3a update.

OK I don't know if anybody found this yet. I kept having problems with the skip sometimes going to the end of the program and not just 30 sec. Well I figured out how it works (I tried it on both of my Hr10-250's). 

While fast forward or rewinding (not skipping) press the skip forward button (not the skip back) and it will take you to the next 15 minute marker, keep pressing the forward skip (while your are fast winding forward or back) and you can go to the beginning or end of the show.


Neat trick.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

After playing some more I found this only works on recorded shows. On live TV with the buffer it just goes to the beginning or end.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

Can anybody confirm if this worked for them?


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

FastEddie said:


> I have the 6.3a update.
> 
> OK I don't know if anybody found this yet. I kept having problems with the skip sometimes going to the end of the program and not just 30 sec. Well I figured out how it works (I tried it on both of my Hr10-250's).
> 
> ...


Yes, I've been using this for more than a year. Since I use a Harmony remote and the buttons are not one for one with the TiVo remote you need to experiment to see which buttons on the Harmony operate the TiVo remote's buttons. While doing this I found this feature. I assumed everyone using a regular remote already did this. Anyway, it goes to the next marker whether 15, 30 or 60 minute markers depending on how long your recording is. During US Open, which is like 8 hours the markers are 1 hour apart.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

jeffstra said:


> Yes, I've been using this for more than a year. Since I use a Harmony remote and the buttons are not one for one with the TiVo remote you need to experiment to see which buttons on the Harmony operate the TiVo remote's buttons. While doing this I found this feature. I assumed everyone using a regular remote already did this. Anyway, it goes to the next marker whether 15, 30 or 60 minute markers depending on how long your recording is. During US Open, which is like 8 hours the markers are 1 hour apart.


I didn't think this feature was available on 3.1.5F. I have never seen any threads about this either.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

This is how it's always worked on the Tivos.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been doing that for years with my TiVos. And I believe the "Rewind/Skip" during live programs prior to 6.3 did _not_ take you to the beginning, but does now after 6.3.

Nice tip for those that don't know already, though!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

i have been doing this on all my tivo dvr's and hd dvr


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The new thing is the ability to zap back to the beginning of a live buffer. It's pretty nice.


----------



## Gweeto (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, I have been wandering if there was a way to do this.


----------

